# Registry Wert auslesen und wiedergeben



## nicok (19. August 2006)

hi

ich wollte den wert eines Registerschlüssels in einem Label1 wiedergeben..


so sieht gerade mein Code aus :


Private Sub Form_Load()
Dim ComNam As Variant

If GetValue(HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, "System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ComputerName\ComputerName", "ComputerName", ComNam) Then
   Label1.Caption = "Computername: " + CStr(ComNam)
   End If
   End Sub


Bekomm aber die Fehlermeldung :

"Sub oder Funktion nicht deklatiert :  GetValue "


----------



## RamonR (21. August 2006)

Die Fehlermeldung will Dir mitteilen, dass die Funktion GetValue in Deinem Projekt nicht vorhanden ist.

Hast Du daran gedacht, die Funktion einzufügen ?

Schau Dir am Besten mal folgendes Tutorial an:

http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=1096

Die oberen beiden Abschnitte des dort beschriebenen Quellcodes gehören in ein Modul.

Dann kannst Du in deinem Fall die GetValue-Funktion folgendermassen aufrufen:


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
Dim ComNam As Variant

If Modulname.GetValue(HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, "System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ComputerName\ComputerName", "ComputerName", ComNam) Then
Label1.Caption = "Computername: " + CStr(ComNam)
End If
End Sub
```

Dabei ist *Modulname* durch den Namen zu ersetzen, den Du dem oben erwähnten Modul gegeben hast.


----------

